# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Heritage & Town Planner Reports for 'full DA' in Sydney

## dastrix

Hi Al 
So ive determined by obtaining a planning certificate that I require a town planner & heritage assessment for my garage/studio build in the inner west, amongst a few others but my question relates to heritage/town planning. 
Not sure if this is the right sub forum, cant find a better one. 
These assessments by the consultants, are they are once off thing or as a DA progresses or changes are required do Town planning/Heritage get redone? Are they subject to some how change or are they just in support? Does the Architect take this information into the design/submission to council or are they actually for council? 
Just a bit confused by these reports and how they play a role. 
Thanks!

----------

